# Arilbred Iris



## Nymphaion (19. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Irisgruppe vorstellen die in Deutschland noch kaum bekannt ist. Es sind die `Arilbred Irises`, komplexe Kreuzungsprodukte aus Oncocyclus- und Regelia-__ Iris mit der normalen Iris barbata. Sie sind wesentlich leichter zu halten als Oncocyclus und Regelia-Iris (weil sie deutlich mehr Feuchtigkeit ertragen), aber sie sind fast genauso schön. Ich habe sie noch nicht im Freiland probiert, bei uns steht sie im Winter im Gewächshaus (wo es in diesem Winter -25° C hatte). Heute hat sich diese Sorte geöffnet, sie heisst `Noble Warrior`.


----------



## DanielKny (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Arilbred  Iris*

ich hab mal ne frage aber sie hat nix mit disen tehma zu tun


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Arilbred  Iris*

Hallo Werner,

sieht super aus!! 

Ab wann kann man die kaufen und in welchem Bereich liegt der Preis


----------



## Elfriede (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Arilbred  Iris*

Hallo Werner,

auf der Suche nach Informationen zu Wasserschwertlilien (größere Wurzelstöcke) für meinen kleinen Teich in Osttirol bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und bitte dich um einen Rat zur Wahl der geeignetsten Irispflanzen. Könntest du einen Blick in meinen Thread - _ Wie kann ich meinen kleinen Teich erhalten?_ - werfen und mir sagen, ob mein Vorhaben, den Teich nur mit Iris zu bestücken  überhaupt Sinn macht.

Mit  Dank im Voraus und lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

